# Marriott 5 Night travel package question



## KenA (Aug 25, 2016)

I recently secured a 5 Night travel package, Category 8 hotel.  I was able to get the companion pass through SW, which was a big part of the goal.

The mistake I made was that I believed I could use the Cat 8 certificate at a Vacation Club property.  There are several Cat 8 which we frequent.  While it appears you could use the Certificate at a Vacation Club, there are never any dates available to book.

If I can't use at a Cat 8 vacation club property, and want to use at a Cat 9 hotel, is that possible.  Do I just need the extra points to add to the total or is the certificate set for 5 nights at a Cat 8.  

Alternatively, could I travel for 4 nights.  Just trying to figure out how to make the Cat 8 cert. work for us.


----------



## rthib (Aug 25, 2016)

KenA said:


> Do I just need the extra points to add to the total or is the certificate set for 5 nights at a Cat 8.
> 
> Alternatively, could I travel for 4 nights.  Just trying to figure out how to make the Cat 8 cert. work for us.



Yes to both.
You can change the category for the award. Just call Marriott Rewards Customer Service and let them know what you want to do and they will make the change. They will charge you the difference in points.
If you do not already have a confirmed date for reward, it is better to just do a Cat 5 certificate. You can always upgrade later, to a 6,7,8 or 9.

And you can always stay for less than the number of nights. It also means that you don't have to worry about check out time on that 4th night, since you technically have the room for another day.

As I am sure you now know, but as a reminder to others, you can search for reward week before you convert to points, you can even search and make a reservation even if you do not have enough points.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 25, 2016)

rthib said:


> Yes to both.
> You can change the category for the award. Just call Marriott Rewards Customer Service and let them know what you want to do and they will make the change. They will charge you the difference in points.
> If you do not already have a confirmed date for reward, it is better to just do a Cat 5 certificate. You can always upgrade later, to a 6,7,8 or 9.
> 
> ...



Good reminder (which I used last year).  And you can reserve the days/room you want well ahead of time then convert it to the travel package near travel time.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 25, 2016)

KenA said:


> I recently secured a 5 Night travel package, Category 8 hotel.  I was able to get the companion pass through SW, which was a big part of the goal.
> 
> *The mistake I made was that I believed I could use the Cat 8 certificate at a Vacation Club property.  There are several Cat 8 which we frequent.  While it appears you could use the Certificate at a Vacation Club, there are never any dates available to book.*
> 
> ...



We've used Travel Packages and MRP certs at timeshare properties.  Availability is limited but we've found that when looking for high-demand intervals, more often than not it opens up within 6 mos of check-in dates rather than further out.  A few times I've booked a cash reservation to ensure the stay, then cancelled it when the TP availability came through.

Also, don't forget that if your stay is for any unit larger than a studio you'll have to use Upgrade Certs that are charged per night, and it doesn't matter if the property doesn't have studio units.  The certs cost 5,000 MRP each; a 1BR requires 1 cert per night, a 2BR requires 2 certs per night, etc.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> We've used Travel Packages and MRP certs at timeshare properties.  Availability is limited but we've found that when looking for high-demand intervals, more often than not it opens up within 6 mos of check-in dates rather than further out.  A few times I've booked a cash reservation to ensure the stay, then cancelled it when the TP availability came through.
> 
> Also, don't forget that if your stay is for any unit larger than a studio you'll have to use Upgrade Certs that are charged per night, and it doesn't matter if the property doesn't have studio units.  The certs cost 5,000 MRP each; a 1BR requires 1 cert per night, a 2BR requires 2 certs per night, etc.



Isn't there also an upgrade in view too? So if you have a certificate and want to upgrade to a 2BR OF, you would potentially have to pay 5000 for each step up in unit size as well as 5000 for each step up in view.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 25, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't there also an upgrade in view too? So if you have a certificate and want to upgrade to a 2BR OF, you would potentially have to pay 5000 for each step up in unit size as well as 5000 for each step up in view.


No, the view at a timeshare does not require an upgrade because the ocean views are the same number of points as the mountain views and you book the view you want, assuming of course that it is available with points.  The ability to use certificates to upgrade your view is sometimes found in the hotel bookings.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 25, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't there also an upgrade in view too? So if you have a certificate and want to upgrade to a 2BR OF, you would potentially have to pay 5000 for each step up in unit size as well as 5000 for each step up in view.



I've only seen view upgrade certs required at the hotels.  At the timeshares  instead they build the view differences into the base rates and mention only the size upgrade requirements.  For example, one night in January at Grande Ocean comes up as:

45,000 MRP for "Courtyard view" (Oceanside in MVW-speak) and 50,000 MRP for "Close to beach" (Oceanfront in MVW-speak)

Both Rate Details boxes say "Marriott Vacations Worldwide upgrade for size only, not view" and "Two bedroom villa requires two 010 upgrade certificates per night plus the standard eCertificate."

The same happens with SurfWatch 3BR units with "Three bedroom villa requires three 010 upgrade certificates per night," and the totals 5,000 MRP more than the 2BR Grande Ocean units.  But what I found interesting with the SW rates is that "Garden view" requires 5,000 MRP more than "Courtyard view."  The MVW-speak for those is "Gardenview" and "Oceanside" with OS being higher value.  Looks like Marriott has that wrong, if anyone wants to take advantage of that glitch.


----------



## BocaBoy (Aug 26, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> I've only seen view upgrade certs required at the hotels.  At the timeshares  instead they build the view differences into the base rates and mention only the size upgrade requirements.  For example, one night in January at Grande Ocean comes up as:
> 
> 45,000 MRP for "Courtyard view" (Oceanside in MVW-speak) and 50,000 MRP for "Close to beach" (Oceanfront in MVW-speak)
> 
> ...



This is interesting.  I have not used MR points for a few years at a timeshare, but when we did there as no difference between views at the resorts we reserved, namely Ko Olina and Maui.  I always found this odd, but maybe they have changed their approach.  It certainly seems from what you are reporting that it is different now at Hilton Head for different views.


----------



## rthib (Aug 27, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> This is interesting.  I have not used MR points for a few years at a timeshare, but when we did there as no difference between views at the resorts we reserved, namely Ko Olina and Maui.  I always found this odd, but maybe they have changed their approach.  It certainly seems from what you are reporting that it is different now at Hilton Head for different views.



So I looked around, looks like most of the Hawaii resorts don't charge more for view, just room size.
Interesting part is they do list view. So one week I looked at you could reserve Ocean View or Garden View, same point cost.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 27, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> This is interesting.  I have not used MR points for a few years at a timeshare, but when we did there as no difference between views at the resorts we reserved, namely Ko Olina and Maui.  I always found this odd, but maybe they have changed their approach.  It certainly seems from what you are reporting that it is different now at Hilton Head for different views.





rthib said:


> So I looked around, looks like most of the Hawaii resorts don't charge more for view, just room size.
> Interesting part is they do list view. So one week I looked at you could reserve Ocean View or Garden View, same point cost.



Hmmmm.  Very interesting!  A flexible search for one night at Maui Ocean Club in October returned about 10 hits between the the two phases.  All have 40,000 MRP as the base rate for a "Guest Room" with either "Oceanfront" or "Island View."

Re the view types all of the hits show either one of these statements in the Rate Details:  
_"Marriott Vacations Worldwide reward redemptions are based on size, not view"
"Marriott Vacations Worldwide upgrade for size only, not view"_

2BR are available for some nights with either cash or Upgrade Certs:
_"Two bedroom villa requires 250 USD per night plus the standard eCertificate"
"eCertificate plus 2 upgrade certificates required per night"_

Only one night of the search returned 2BR options where you could choose either cash ($250/night) or cert (10,000 MRP/night) upgrades, so I guess that means it wouldn't be possible to call in and request the other when only one is showing?

I've never known the HHI resorts to not have variable MRP redemption rates based on view, so thanks for the education.


----------



## rthib (Aug 27, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Hmmmm.  Very interesting!  A flexible search for one night at Maui Ocean Club in October returned about 10 hits between the the two phases.  All have 40,000 MRP as the base rate for a "Guest Room" with either "Oceanfront" or "Island View."
> 
> Re the view types all of the hits show either one of these statements in the Rate Details:
> _"Marriott Vacations Worldwide reward redemptions are based on size, not view"
> ...



In the past I have call and what MARSHA shows is all they will do.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 27, 2016)

rthib said:


> In the past I have call and what MARSHA shows is all they will do.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## KenA (Dec 30, 2016)

I have been unable to use our 5 night cat 8 package at resorts we want, simply because there is never any option for MRP.  This is set to "expire" in March 2017.  (Our issue is we travel with two children and the hotel rooms just aren't a good option.)  The MVC properties I have checked never have MRP availability.

Will Marriott allow me to get an extension?

Any advice on what to do with it....(like book a hotel room and do a redweek rental)

Or does anyone know MVC properties that have MRP availability to use this package at?


----------



## jtp1947 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes, you can get a one year extension by calling Marriott.  The extension is good for one year from when you call so call closer to the expiration date.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 30, 2016)

KenA said:


> I have been unable to use our 5 night cat 8 package at resorts we want, simply because there is never any option for MRP.  This is set to "expire" in March 2017.  (Our issue is we travel with two children and the hotel rooms just aren't a good option.)  The MVC properties I have checked never have MRP availability.
> 
> Will Marriott allow me to get an extension?
> 
> ...


How are you searching?  I just put in a random week in June on Marriott.com, chose Orlando as location, clicked use points, and searched....then further refined search using "Timeshares" under Hotel Type, and found many Orlando MVC resorts with MR point based availability.  Then flipped the location to Ft. Lauderdale, and up popped availability at Beachplace Towers and Doral... all on MR points.  

Not sure if your issue is how you are searching (if only searching for level 8's....as many of the Orlando's are 7's)....or if you are not looking far enough out for availability, or if I only happened to select the lucky week and locations that work or what....but based on my quick test, they are out there.  

Also, keep in mind, at MVC resorts, the certificate only gets you a studio...so you would have to use additional points to book a larger room.  

Alternatively, have you looked into using it at a Residence Inn, so you could book a larger suite as needed for your family.  

Keep in mind, if you find something that is not a category 8 hotel to use your certificate on, they can downgrade it and give you some points back.


----------



## KenA (Dec 30, 2016)

So I searched using "flexible dates" and with some of the above options and there are some locations that have popped up with availability.  There were a couple locations I had hoped to use it on, which never seem to have MRP availability (Oceana Palms, Newport Coast, Hilton Head) but I think I can make something work with the others, especially if they give me an extension.  I will not be able to use the package before the current expiration.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 31, 2016)

MVC properties are not subject to the no blackout rules in Marriott Rewards redemption. Many properties don't get a lot of nights available using points. Owners who trade their week in for MR points have their weeks go in to a rental pool for MVW to monetize those weeks so they can pay for the points and make a profit. Places like Orlando and off season HHI will be easier. Hawaii will be harder if not close to impossible. The other important thing to remember, as pointed out, is that any MR redemption using a five or seven night package will just get you a studio. No possibility of two queens since all Marriott studios have a king and a sofa bed.


----------



## Bunk (Dec 31, 2016)

Fasttr said:


> Keep in mind, if you find something that is not a category 8 hotel to use your certificate on, they can downgrade it and give you some points back.



Is this accurate and is it a change of policy?
I was told several times that I could upgrade my category in the certificate but that I could not downgrade the category and get points back?
So that if I have a Category 6 certificate and I chose to book at Categories 1 through 5, I would not be eligible for a point refund.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 31, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> .........The other important thing to remember, as pointed out, is that any MR redemption using a five or seven night package will just get you a studio. No possibility of two queens since all Marriott studios have a king and a sofa bed.



One exception I know of is Desert Springs Villas 1. The studios provide 2 queen beds rather than 1 and a sofa bed. The unit is also being remodeled to include a larger refrigerator. That will be a welcome addition.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2016)

mjm1 said:


> One exception I know of is Desert Springs Villas 1. The studios provide 2 queen beds rather than 1 and a sofa bed. The unit is also being remodeled to include a larger refrigerator. That will be a welcome addition.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


I own there..,studios are huge by comparison and it includes a walkin shower in addition to a tub, but I believe they are 2 doubles and not 2 queen.  Love DSV I.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 31, 2016)

Bunk said:


> Is this accurate and is it a change of policy?
> I was told several times that I could upgrade my category in the certificate but that I could not downgrade the category and get points back?
> So that if I have a Category 6 certificate and I chose to book at Categories 1 through 5, I would not be eligible for a point refund.


Like most things, it likely depends on the knowledge level of the agent you are talking to.  Here is a link to one post with a successful outcome...  Need help with 5 night marriott rewards vacation package


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 31, 2016)

VacationForever said:


> I own there..,studios are huge by comparison and it includes a walkin shower in addition to a tub, but I believe they are 2 doubles and not 2 queen.  Love DSV I.



Thanks for the correction. I called the resort and confirmed they have 2 double beds in the studio rather than queens.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 2, 2017)

Bunk said:


> Is this accurate and is it a change of policy?
> I was told several times that I could upgrade my category in the certificate but that I could not downgrade the category and get points back?
> So that if I have a Category 6 certificate and I chose to book at Categories 1 through 5, I would not be eligible for a point refund.


It is not a change of policy.  You were given incorrect information.  I have downgraded a travel package and received points back many times (probably 5 or 6 times) over the past 10-15 years without issue.  So I always try to book a travel package with the category I am most likely to use, and it is never Cat 1-5.  Given my experience, I could never understand why the most common advice here is to book a Cat 1-5 package and upgrade later.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 2, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> It is not a change of policy.  You were given incorrect information.  I have downgraded a travel package and received points back many times (probably 5 or 6 times) over the past 10-15 years without issue.  So I always try to book a travel package with the category I am most likely to use, and it is never Cat 1-5.  Given my experience, I could never understand why the most common advice here is to book a Cat 1-5 package and upgrade later.


For us, it is because the amount of points required is less and it is easy to upgrade later. If you don't really know where you plan to use it, it doesn't really matter what category you take. Upgrading and downgrading also extends the life of the certificate for another year.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 2, 2017)

It depends on the agent.  The less experienced ones will give you wrong information.  I needed airline miles recently and booked a 5 night travel package at the lowest category level since I have no travel plans on how to use the hotel stay yet.  I made a passing comment to the agent that when I figure out where I want to go to I will call back to upgrade/pay for the category.  She said to hold on and came back to say I could not do it.  I said to her "never mind" as I did not want to argue with her.  She put me on hold alot to get my travel package done and each time she said she had to check with someone else.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 2, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> For us, it is because the amount of points required is less and it is easy to upgrade later. If you don't really know where you plan to use it, it doesn't really matter what category you take. Upgrading and downgrading also extends the life of the certificate for another year.


There are of course some circumstances where I would agree.  However, we have a lot of MR points on the books so using fewer up front  is not important given that we can always downgrade later.  For someone short on MR points I fully understand booking a Cat 1-5 in order to get the airline miles now.  By selecting a category 7 or 8 package I find that we often do not have to upgrade/downgrade, and the certificate can be extended either way with the same phone call.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 4, 2017)

To OP:    I too have/am struggling with the "how do I deal with a regular hotel room" with a kid in tow.  I changed my thinking a bit and decided to think of vacations that we rarely spend anytime in the room.   All I came up with was Disneyworld, we are never in our room there.    Well, can't do Disneyworld with MRP....but Disneyland is certainly doable with MRP and the Courtyard has a waterpark now.   Maybe that would be an option for you.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 4, 2017)

mdurette said:


> To OP:    I too have/am struggling with the "how do I deal with a regular hotel room" with a kid in tow.  I changed my thinking a bit and decided to think of vacations that we rarely spend anytime in the room.   All I came up with was Disneyworld, we are never in our room there.    *Well, can't do Disneyworld with MRP*....but Disneyland is certainly doable with MRP and the Courtyard has a waterpark now.   Maybe that would be an option for you.


Of course you can do DisneyWorld with MRPs.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 4, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Of course you can do DisneyWorld with MRPs.



To clarify - you will not get within walking distance to DW with MRPs - but you can get it in Disneyland.  
To me, being in DW means staying on-site.   DL....across the street is perfectly fine.


----------



## melroseman (Jan 4, 2017)

mdurette said:


> To clarify - you will not get within walking distance to DW with MRPs - but you can get it in Disneyland.
> To me, being in DW means staying on-site.   DL....across the street is perfectly fine.



No problem...exchange the MR points for Starpoints and go to the Swan or Dolphin...


----------



## deniseh (Jan 4, 2017)

mdurette said:


> To OP:    I too have/am struggling with the "how do I deal with a regular hotel room" with a kid in tow.  I changed my thinking a bit and decided to think of vacations that we rarely spend anytime in the room.   All I came up with was Disneyworld, we are never in our room there.    Well, can't do Disneyworld with MRP....but Disneyland is certainly doable with MRP and the Courtyard has a waterpark now.   Maybe that would be an option for you.



Have you considered Marriott Residence Inns? If you are looking to use the 5 night package and the Vacation club resorts do not have availability a Residence Inn may be an option for you especially with a child.  They have 1BR and some locations have 2BR suites with a decent kitchen.  It just gives you more space and some privacy. We have stayed in some and i have been impressed.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 5, 2017)

"No problem...exchange the MR points for Starpoints and go to the Swan or Dolphin..."
Correct...that does work, I looked into this for my trip there last Nov.   But, as far as I know, can't use Marriott TP certs for SPG yet.

As for the Residence Inns - I came across a few of them yesterday while searching.   Found an awesome one in Portland Maine first week of August which is also Lobster Festival Week.


----------



## deniseh (Jan 5, 2017)

mdurette said:


> "No problem...exchange the MR points for Starpoints and go to the Swan or Dolphin..."
> Correct...that does work, I looked into this for my trip there last Nov.   But, as far as I know, can't use Marriott TP certs for SPG yet.
> 
> As for the Residence Inns - I came across a few of them yesterday while searching.   Found an awesome one in Portland Maine first week of August which is also Lobster Festival Week.


Yes and every time I have stayed in a residence inn there has been free breakfast too.


----------

